# Used NVCleanInstall and GeForce Experience doesn't work



## MOCCOR (Oct 18, 2019)

When I launch GeForce Experience it gives error code 0x0003. I assume it is due to disabling some of the telemetry bs with the NVCleanInstall . Is there a list of what is needed for keeping GeForce Experience? I selected Geforce Experience, Shadowplay and then also said "yes" or ok or whatever the next popup is that asks something like "to use GF Experience you need other features do you agree to install them blah blah blah". I assumed this would allow for GF experience to work but it did not, any info?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 18, 2019)

Weird, I'll try to reproduce. Thanks for reporting


----------



## MOCCOR (Oct 18, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Weird, I'll try to reproduce. Thanks for reporting


Np. Simply downloading the GeForce Experience-only install from Nvidia fixes it, it must mean one of those little seemingly insignificant things is required, wouldn't be surprised if it was the one that required making a list of the games because that is literally the first thing the dumb program wants to do. Even if you press skip that thing still adds them before you get a chance to remove the directories. I would test it myself but it is always a pain installing GPU drivers with a Alienware + AGA, something that takes 2 minutes turns into 30+


----------



## Anvirol (Oct 25, 2019)

Same problem here. Simply selecting "Geforce Experience" seems to end up missing components, even when prompted and select "Yes" to install needed components.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 30, 2019)

Confirmed, fix will be included in next release


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 4, 2019)

NVCleanstall 1.1.0 has just been releases, which fixes this problem


----------



## MOCCOR (Nov 10, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> NVCleanstall 1.1.0 has just been releases, which fixes this problem


Can confirm, it did work awesomely, thanks for the update. I'm not sure if you have time for questions unrelated to NVCleanstall, but do you know how to get the 'privacy' setting back in GeForce Experience on laptops? I tried 6 different ways of installing drivers to get it working on the latest update and it would just not come back... even tried installing older drivers, but for some reason Windows said it was incompatible, so I can't even rule out that maybe it was the latest version not cooperating. I tried registry edits too.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 10, 2019)

MOCCOR said:


> but do you know how to get the 'privacy' setting back in GeForce Experience on laptops?


Maybe they removed that option? Opening a ticket at their support might be worth it. In my experience they respond pretty quickly



MOCCOR said:


> Windows said it was incompatible


Any chance you have a DCH driver currently and downloaded the non-DCH driver?


----------



## MOCCOR (Nov 10, 2019)

Desktop recording has been problematic on laptops for so long, I can't even rule out that they may have removed the option because they haven't simplified it since Geforce Experience has existed. You'd think they would just simply add a working option like any other recording software. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, gotta just hope a new game doesn't force you to update drivers if it does work lol.

This is one of the drivers that Windows says is incompatible. That I know for sure worked last month. https://www.nvidia.com/drivers/results/152009
I will see if the Nvidia forum can come up with anything good but considering for the past 5 years its been a problem and people simply recommend going to the privacy settings that doesn't exist. I know the option because I've used it before, but sometimes it shows up correctly and other times it does not. However This time I spent 2 hours trying and nothing worked.

But thanks for the recommendations, worst case scenario I can just use Afterburner with their own NVENC encoder to desktop capture, cuz that actually works


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 10, 2019)

That's a non-DCH driver. GPU-Z or NVCleanstall will show you if your current driver is DCH.


----------



## MOCCOR (Nov 10, 2019)

How do I find a DCH driver archive from Nvidia? It doesn't even mention the choice when searching for drivers.

Edit: ohhh I just found this - https://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx

I will give this a quick try and if it doesn't work I will just continue with Afterburner.

Edit 2: so I installed some 438 driver and Ultra Low Latency setting was in Nvidia Control Panel. I then update to the latest 411 or 412, whichever it is, and its gone. Not a big loss to me but just goes to show Nvidia driver compatibility. Neither of them fixed the desktop capture though, so I guess I'll just sue afterburner


----------

